# How to look up online a word you don't know



## GotGarlic (Aug 14, 2007)

Whenever I see a word in the forums that I don't know the meaning of, I double-click the word (or words) to select it/them, then right-click and select "Web search for [word]". I use Mozilla; other browsers might say something different but similar.

My default search engine opens in a new window, with the results of the search. Quick and easy  btw, this works on any Web page, not just on the DC forums.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 14, 2007)

I use Mozilla too - double click, the word/s is/are highlighted, right click, choose Google word "whatever".  Thanks for the reminder that it can be done this way!


----------

